# going tonight



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

I think we are going to give it a shot tonight. I am sure it will be a little windy but hopefully I will have something to report in the am.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!! hope to see some :takephoto tomorrow!!!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> I am sure it will be a little windy




Just a little? HeHe


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a buddy of mine trying to scope out some calm clearer water on the westside right now. I dont usually take pics unless I have a really good haul.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/data/Forecasts/FZUS54.KMOB.html

With current forecast you might want to find someplace on a eastern shore.


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

i think all this rain,in addition to the wind, will have it pretty muddy anywhere but the bath tub.

good luck anyhow.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

well see, it beats sittin on the couch


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *tightlines (10/16/2007)*well see, it beats sittin on the couch


You got that right!!!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

You might want to take a rod and reel just in case.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Take some pictures any way no matter how small the catch. Im having withdraws and need to see a flounder ASAP


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (10/16/2007)*Take some pictures any way no matter how small the catch. Im having withdraws and need to see a flounder ASAP


:withstupid

Sorry MR, just couldnt help myself...


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

> *tightlines (10/16/2007)*well see, it beats sittin on the couch


What's wrong with the couch?The bay was angry earlier when i was down there,if you guys go out be careful and good luck.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

Not much to report. We saw one flounder and he was a little small. We did end up with about 12 mullet. The wind/rain/ muddy water didnt help out much.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks like it will be several days before anyone gets to go again,this nasty wind is back for the next 4 to 5 days so the weather says.Thanks for reporting though.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the report


----------

